# Progesterone very high at 7dpo



## Cherryberry123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I got my blood results back yesterday, and I was told my progesterone level was 112 which they said was very good and showed definite ovulation. I should add I am not on any progesterone supplements. I should have just been happy with that but no I started googling!  From what i gather anything over 15/20 shows ovulation so why was mine so high?!  I know it doesn't mean than I'm pregnant.

I just don't know what to do with this information now, feel a bit gutted as it explains away all my symptoms, mainly bad constipation. I can't share any of this with my husband as I really think its best for him to not know too much,as I really wish I didnt!  

Also because it's so high, slightly worried about the chance of multiples, had a dream last night that I was pregnant with triplets! I only had 1 mature folicle when IUI was done, or so they think, scan was 2 days before.

Sorry I'm rambling, does anyone have any knowledge of high progesterone and what it can mean? Thanks


----------



## Sinitta77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Cherryberry

How come they did a progesterone test after IUI, is this normal?  I would call the clinic and ask what this level could mean as it does appear to be quite high.  They cant just give you figures and not explain what they mean.  

I was wondering as you are a couple of days ahead of me whether you have had any symptoms too?  I have had really bad bloating but i think i have a bit of IBS anyway plus all the healthy fruit and veg I've been eating seems to have messed my stomach up a bit, feels heavy and a bit uncomfortable.  

I only had one mature follie too but i have read that one can turn out to be more than one, have you read this too?  I would love twins, but just one baby right now would be fantastic.  I think your dream just comes from this being on your mind, its funny how we dream about things connected to whats going on in our lives. 

Keeping everything crossed for a BFP for us both


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Cherryberry:  It maybe that you had another follie (or two) that couldn't be seen on the scan, hiding round the back.  As progesterone is given of by the corpus luteum (the empty follicles after the eggs have been released), it would be higher if you had more than one.  Your progesterone levels are higher than mine were with IM injections!  They're not 'too' high though, so don't worry.  Did you have your E2 levels tested before ov?  This could give you an indication of how many follicles you had.  And yes, unfortunately a side effect of the progesterone is the dreaded constipation    Good luck!


----------



## Cherryberry123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks ladies, unfortunatly it's bad news for me, had pinky and brown cm for the last 24, and then AF showed up just a couple of hours ago. Feel quite gutted, but I'll pick myself up by tomorrow I'm sure. I will ask the hospital at my next appointment about the progesterone, no idea how it can be so high and then I get my period 4 days early, doesnt seem quite right!!  Oh well.  Good luck Sinetta, hope you get a bfp.


----------



## Sinitta77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Cherryberry I'm so gutted for you, i felt really positive vibes when you posted about your progesterone.  I guess you know its definitely your period and not just a bleed.  I suppose it is pretty unlikely to get a positive the first round of IUI, I'm not holding out much hope either.  Do you think you will start again this month or have a month off?  We'll be having a month off if AF arrives, need some wine and takeaways and a break from healthy food. 

Look after yourself and treat yourself to something nice to try and take your mind off it for a bit. xxx


----------

